# Dimmer Ansteuerung



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt so schöne Dimmer für 230 V auf dem Markt (bein großen C z.B.)
Die wollen aber fast immer ein Poti als Sollwertsteller.

Kann man so ein Ding auch mit ner SPS ansteuern ?

MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt so schöne Dimmer für 230 V auf dem Markt (bein großen C z.B.)
> Die wollen aber fast immer ein Poti als Sollwertsteller.



*Völlig falscher Ansatz!*

Kauf die eine WAGO + DALI-Klemme und dann nur noch DALI-Dimmer.
Diese Dimmer gibt es für HV/NV-Lampen und auch Leuchtstofflampen lassen sich mit DALI-EVGs dimmen.

Dimmer von POTI oder Spannungsansteuerung sind OUT!

Frank


----------



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

Meine Stehlampe, die an der Steckdose hängt, kann leider kein Dali.
Meine anderen Lampen auch nicht.

MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Meine Stehlampe, die an der Steckdose hängt, kann leider kein Dali.



Wenn du ganz eindeutig von einem SCHNURDUIMMER o.ä. geschrieben hättest, dann hätte ich mir mein POST sparen können.

Die Genauigkeit der Antwort ist proportional zur Genauigkeit der Frage. 


Frank


----------



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

es ging ja auch nicht darum eine Lampe oder sowas anzusteuerun oder alternativen zu nennen, sondern wie man solch ein Gerät mit einer SPS zum laufen bringen könnte. Soweit ich weis, gibt es noch keine Ausgänge mit Widerstand (0...10K) oder so.

Eventuell gibt es aber einen PWM Baustein, mit dem man durch digitalen Ausgang eine Lampe dimmen kann.

War nur eine vorsichtige Frage....

MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Eventuell gibt es aber einen PWM Baustein, mit dem man durch digitalen Ausgang eine Lampe dimmen kann.



Das Problem ist doch hauptsächlich, dass an der Lampe ein Stecker dran ist und ist das Kabel das POTI eingeschleift.

http://www.light11.de/Lichtsteuerung.30/LC_Funk-Schnurdimmer.217.html

bzw. 

http://www.elektro-wandelt.de/schal...k+schnurdimmer+universal+50+315+w+033501.html

plus Sender (der kommt an die SPS):

http://www.elektro-wandelt.de/schaltermaterial/gira/funk+bussystem/funk+sender/universalsender/

wäre dan eine - leider teure - Möglichkeit.

Alles andere was mir noch einfallen würde wäre in einem Normhaushalt
nicht einfach zu realisieren.

Frank


----------



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

ich dachte eigentlich an sowas:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17337&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

der braucht ein poti zum ansteurn.

MfG CAS


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Völlig falscher Ansatz!*
> 
> Kauf die eine WAGO + DALI-Klemme und dann nur noch DALI-Dimmer.
> Diese Dimmer gibt es für HV/NV-Lampen und auch Leuchtstofflampen lassen sich mit DALI-EVGs dimmen.
> ...



Gibts denn da günstige dimmer? Mit was muss man da pro kanal rechnen?


----------



## LargoD (3 Juni 2011)

Vorsicht
Das Conrad-Teil hat (wie fast alle Dimmer) keine galvanische Trennung. Je nachdem wie rum Du den Stecker einsteckst, liegt Netzspannung am Poti oder nicht.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Gibts denn da günstige dimmer? Mit was muss man da pro kanal rechnen?



Zuerst mal zur Einordnung:  http://www.se-ag.ch/uploads/media/EVG-Ansteuerungen.pdf

Ab ca. 40 € NETTO gehts los je nachdem ob es ein DALI-NV / -HV / -Leuchtstofflampen / -LED  - Dimmer 

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS1403599?PID=DE_NS1403599

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS1313714?PID=DE_NS1313714

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS1402444?PID=DE_NS1402444

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS1313040?PID=DE_NS1313040

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS1539708?PID=DE_NS1539708

usw.


----------



## cas (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

die Beiträge sind ja nicht schlecht, weichen jedoch stark von der Fragestellung ab.

Es geht immer noch darum, wie man solch einen Baustein
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17337&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

mit ner Steuerung zum laufen bekommt. Stecker oder falschrum gibt es bei einer hart verdrahteten Anlage eigentlich nicht.

MfG CAS


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Beiträge sind ja nicht schlecht, weichen jedoch stark von der Fragestellung ab.
> 
> ...



Das kann doch bei deiner Reputation, die du auf deiner Seite im Netz zeigst doch überhaupt kein Problem sein.
Wenn jemand;
[Zitat] CAS_Solution ist ein fabrikatsunabhängiger MSR- und GLT-Dienstleister für: [/Zitat]
ist, dann erschreckt es mich persönlich doch sehr, wenn nach solchen technischen Grundlagen gefragt wird      . 

Es gibt noch? keinen Widerstandsausgang aus ein PLC, da der Widerstand von dem Potential des Verbrauchers abhängig ist. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit über Motorpotentiometer dies zu realisieren. 
Leider gibt  es auch  noch? keine potentialneutrale DA Wandler. 


bike


----------



## LargoD (4 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> ...Stecker oder falschrum gibt es bei einer hart verdrahteten Anlage eigentlich nicht.


Bitte?


cas schrieb:


> Meine Stehlampe, die an der Steckdose hängt, kann leider kein Dali.


Wie passt das denn zusammen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Juni 2011)

hallo,
warum nimmst du kein dimmer von eltako? lässt sich mit 24v ansteuern, und hier im forum hat schon einer einen fertigen baustein dafür, der auch gut klappt, so ein eltako dimmer kannst du für 20-40€ in der bucht ersteigern. das ist immer noch günstiger als ein analogausgang.
übrigens gibt es von velleman einen bausatz der lässt sich mit 0-10v ansteuern.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juni 2011)

Also zum Thema Dimmer und Günstig fallen mir ganz spontan 2 Sachen ein:

1.: SSR Solid State Relais
2.: DMX 512

Vielleicht wäre das ja ein ansatz.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (4 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> die Beiträge sind ja nicht schlecht, weichen jedoch stark von der Fragestellung ab.



Meine letzte Antwort war die Antwort auf die Frage von J.K.

Da ich dir mit meinem Wissen ja nicht helfen kann, bin ich dennoch
erstaunt wie weit doch Anspruch (Homepage) und Detailwissen 
voneinander abweichen. Als GLT-Wissenträger müsstest du doch
selbst wissen, das Bastelpfusch auf Dauer nichts bringt.

Stelle dir mal vor, jemand gewinnt eine Ausschreibung gegen dich,
weil nicht Profitechnik sondern ELV-Zeug einsetzt.  Da wärst du
bestimmt sauer, oder?

Beerdige das Poti-Thema einfach, es sei denn du hast zu viel freie Zeit.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> es ging ja auch nicht darum eine Lampe oder sowas anzusteuerun oder alternativen zu nennen, sondern wie man solch ein Gerät mit einer SPS zum laufen bringen könnte. Soweit ich weis, gibt es noch keine Ausgänge mit Widerstand (0...10K) oder so.



Nimm doch ein Motorpoti [http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...id=04B53D84981426B6011E6D7514D9434D.ASTPCCP2]
Könntest du mit einen analogen Ausgang ansteuern, wenn du die schön auf 
einer Höhe im verteilerschrank einsetzt sieht das auch noch cool aus. 
Der Clou bei der ganzen Sache ist, fällt die SPS aus und das PG steht noch im 
Büro, hast du noch eine Notverstellung 

PS. Hausautomation finde ich Klasse


----------



## cas (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

echt lustig, was sich die Leute so zusammenreimen.

Ich frage nur nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit ein Gerät anzusteuern und schon fängt man mit Ausschreibungen usw an.

Da ich schon diverse MSR Anlagen gebaut habe, kam die Frage von mir, ob es ein Gerät gibt, das so einen Widerstand(wie auch immer) ermöglicht.
Scheinbar kennt keiner so ein Gerät, was mich im meinem Wissen bestärkt.

Leute, macht es euch doch keine Gedakken darüber, was alles sein könnte. Es war eine ganz einfache Frage.

Eventuell käme ja die Antwort: Nimm die Klemme KLXXXy und dann funktioniert das.

Ist aber nicht so... kein Problem.

MfG CAS


----------



## MrEASY (5 Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein paar hiervon http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17360&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 eingebaut. Braucht man halt analoge Outputs.


----------



## det (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo CAS,
vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit wäre: Tastdimmer z.B. B+J, 1. Impuls = An ; 2. Impuls = Aus ; langer Impuls = durchlaufen des Dimmbereichs. Natürlich SPS mit Relaisausgang.
Ansonsten würde ich auch zu der 0-10V Analogvariante raten.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## cas (6 Juni 2011)

Tastdimmer ist zwar ganz gut, aber die Steuerung haz ja keine Rückmeldung, oder doch?

Wie funktioniert das ganze bei einer Wago?
Soweit ich weis, haben die keine Dimmerklemme. Aber dimmen soll irgendwie gehen. Aber wie...?

MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (6 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Tastdimmer ist zwar ganz gut, aber die Steuerung haz ja keine Rückmeldung, oder doch?



...willst du denn nach wie vor deinen Schnurdimmer aufpimpen oder was.
Diese Frage ist mir immer noch unklar. Ein Steckdose darf man ja nicht dimmen.
Wie willst du also deine Stehlampe dann ansteuern?

Frank


----------



## cas (7 Juni 2011)

Warum darf man keine Steckdose dimmen ?

Zur Not möchte ich damit meine Deckenlampe dimmen...

MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (7 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Warum darf man keine Steckdose dimmen ?



Mein lieber Herr Gebäudemeister,

das ausgerechnet du so eine Farge stellst  

Ne mal im Ernst, man darf Steckdosen nur schalten und zwar so
das es völlig egal ist was man auch immer für eine Last (also Lastart)
an die Steckdose ansteckt. Auch muss das Schaltvermögen des
vorgeschalteten Schaltgliedes mind. der Absicherung (z.B. mind. 10A)
entsprechen. 

Wie willst du denn an einer uncodierten gedimmten Steckdose sonst
verhindert, das die Putzfrau mal eben denn Staubsauger anschließt?

Frank


----------



## element. (15 Juni 2011)

Wenn die Lampe immer da steht, fest anschließen mit Geräteanschlussdose oder Herdanschlussdose.

Steckdose dimmen würd ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## cas (15 Juni 2011)

haltet euch doch nicht an der Steckdose fest....

Es geht um die Ansteuerung / Nutztung so eines Gerätes !

MfG CAS


----------



## Beck (22 Februar 2012)

Es gibt von FINDER und Eltako Stromstossschalter mit Dimmer-Funktion. Die lassen sich natürlich auch über einen Digitalausgang steuern. Allerdings ist da die Helligkeit von der Dauer des Tastens abhängig, was es nicht besonders treffsicher macht. Außerdem hat man keine Möglichkeit zu prüfen, in welchem Zustand sich die Lampe gerade befindet.


----------

